# Struktur der Bereichszeiger



## Credofire (6 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

ich brauche mal bitte einen Tip, wo ich einsehen kann, welche Struktur die Bereichzeiger haben. Ich nutze ein KTP700 basic Panel.
Ich habe schon überall in meine Unterlagen gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. ich weis zB. dass bei Steuerauftrag die Auftragsnummer 51 nehmen muss weil es im Programm jetzt schon drin ist.
Aber es muss ja irgendwo stehen wie diese Bereichszeiger aufgebaut sind.

Danke!


----------



## Verpolt (6 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

In WinCCflex auf Hilfe --> Suche Bereichszeiger (S7)
dort werden die erklärt.

Das könnte dann im DB so aussehen


----------



## Credofire (6 Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Da ich nur TIA Portal basic habe bin ich auf ein Bild gegangen und habe die Hilfe aufgerufen und nach Bereichszeiger gesucht.
Da stand dann aber nur was Bereichszeiger bei Allen Bradly, Omron usw.
Dann noch mal in der Inhalts Übersicht geschaut. Dort habe ich es dann gefunden bei Kommunikation mit anderen Steuerungen -> Datenaustausch über Bereichszeiger
Da kommt man ja im Normalfall nicht auf die Idee bei Kommunikation mit anderen Herstellen zu suchen. Und warum wird das nich angezeigt wenn ich bei Suchen dann Bereichszeiger eingebe ...
Sei es drum, nun hab ichs ja gefunden.


----------



## PN/DP (6 Oktober 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Das könnte dann im DB so aussehen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 30250


Dein Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit SPS" (dtDateTimeSps) ist nicht korrekt (zu kurz). Da fehlen noch 4 leere Bytes (oder 2 Words) hintendran:

```
AreaPointerDtPLC    STRUCT                               AreaPointer date/time PLC
 DateTimePLC         DATE_AND_TIME  DT#90-1-1-0:0:0.000  current PLC-date and -time
 Res_08              BYTE           B#16#0
 Res_09              BYTE           B#16#0
 Res_10              BYTE           B#16#0
 Res_11              BYTE           B#16#0
                    END_STRUCT
```
Wenn hinter der DATE_AND_TIME-Variable der DB zu Ende ist, dann ist der Bereichszeiger ungültig und die Panel-Uhr wird nicht synchronisiert.


Die Bereichszeiger und Steuerungsaufträge sind beschrieben in der TIA- bzw. WinCCflex-Onlinehilfe, im TIA Systemhandbuch und im Systemhandbuch WinCC flexible 2008 Kommunikation Teil 1

Harald


----------

